# 550 xp clutch kit



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey I'm looking for a clutch kit for my 550 xp. What is the best? Don't say airdam because they don't make them for 550s


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I wouldnt have said them anyway... lol

Try QSC


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

I agree QSC is going to be your best bet with the 550.


----------



## Collin (Sep 28, 2012)

*airdam*

Adam at airdam id building me a clutch for my 550 now. you just have to call.


bruteforce3 said:


> Hey I'm looking for a clutch kit for my 550 xp. What is the best? Don't say airdam because they don't make them for 550s


----------

